# Porn, a warning



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

I dont intend to make enemies although I expect to be getting a lot of furs wishing we had that "bs this" button.

anyway as a friend this is my warning, stay away from porn or atleast get out of it, it controls you and your desires, and gives unrealistic fantasies. which I know is wierd to argue in a furry forum but I do know that everyone behind these little avatars is a person who has quite a significant life to go through ahead of them. Dont let porn control your life. one day you may have families you may not, but either way beware the danger lurking behind the porn industry.

http://www.safefamilies.org/sfStats.php if you want statistics

may the slinging commence I guess


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 1, 2010)

Self-control must be a fleeting trait.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jun 1, 2010)

Maybe if you have no willpower. I guess you should stay away from ANYTHING that could be psychologically addictive. 

So everything, I guess.


----------



## Holsety (Jun 1, 2010)

the porn is a lie mannnnnnnnnn


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Self-control must be a fleeting trait.



but a worthy one to seek after


----------



## SirRob (Jun 1, 2010)

Is there a story behind this post, gdzeek?


----------



## Willow (Jun 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Is there a story behind this post, gdzeek?


Just some statistics


----------



## SirRob (Jun 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Just some statistics


Oh, not that. I meant if there was a reason he decided to post this now. I can't imagine it was just a spur of the moment type of thing.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 1, 2010)

I think it's hilarious you're posting this on a furry forum.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 1, 2010)

Good thing I don't pay for porn... or view CP.  :I


----------



## Willow (Jun 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh, not that. I meant if there was a reason he decided to post this now. I can't imagine it was just a spur of the moment type of thing.


The pornography thread I'd imagine


----------



## Thatch (Jun 1, 2010)

If someone is a person that could get controlled by porn, nothing of value was lost.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Is there a story behind this post, gdzeek?



got a little annoyed with the ban/keeping of porn thread, I'm obviously against banning it since that obviously wouldnt work, but I dont tolerate the danger that lurks there. porn is dangerous stuff, the fantasies it creates makes real life relationships difficult. 

I feel like I'm just pushing a giant rock since tons of furs are here for furry porn in the first place, but I know everyone here is human and I want the best rl relationships for you all.



greg-the-fox said:


> I think it's hilarious you're posting this on a furry forum.



Yeah i know,I guess that much atleast was spur of the moment


----------



## SirRob (Jun 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The pornography thread I'd imagine


Oh! I didn't read that one. Well okay then.

Like everyone else said already OP, it's only a problem if you can't control yourself.


gdzeek said:


> got a little annoyed with the ban/keeping of porn thread, I'm obviously against banning it since that obviously wouldnt work, but I dont tolerate the danger that lurks there. porn is dangerous stuff, the fantasies it creates makes real life relationships difficult.
> 
> I feel like I'm just pushing a giant rock since tons of furs are here for furry porn in the first place, but I know everyone here is human and I want the best rl relationships for you all.


Well... if a person can't help himself, he or she probably shouldn't be in a relationsip anyway. It's not the porn, it's the person.


----------



## Holsety (Jun 1, 2010)

if porn creates fantasies that makes relationships difficult for you



its you, not the porn


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 1, 2010)

There's a difference between enjoying something and being addicted to it. It also happens with Internet in general, which you seem to be using right now. :V


----------



## Luca (Jun 1, 2010)

Porn is like fatty foods. It's good but you shouldn't go overboard.


----------



## Browder (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> got a little annoyed with the ban/keeping of porn thread, I'm obviously against banning it since that obviously wouldnt work, but I dont tolerate the danger that lurks there. porn is dangerous stuff, the fantasies it creates makes real life relationships difficult.
> 
> I feel like I'm just pushing a giant rock since tons of furs are here for furry porn in the first place, but I know everyone here is human and I want the best rl relationships for you all.



There's a difference between a relationship and a sexual fantasy. I don't think there's anything wrong with pornography but I think there's something wrong with people who can't tell the difference between the two.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

yes it is ussually addictions, I should have clarified that better, but then again whos to know what your willpower is before its too late.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 1, 2010)

Most of those statistics are either bullshit, or not relevant at all to the majority of internet pornography. Pornography can be a reasonably healthy outlet for otherwise potentially self-destructive thoughts. 

Also, masturbation is good for your prostate.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 1, 2010)

Luca said:


> Porn is like fatty foods. It's good but you shouldn't go overboard.



Then I only go to McDonalds once a year.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 1, 2010)

Holsety said:


> if porn creates fantasies that makes relationships difficult for you
> 
> 
> 
> its you, not the porn


algrkjaoerigjaserodi

How did you ninja me if you posted after me?!


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Most of those statistics are either bullshit, or not relevant at all to the majority of internet pornography. Pornography can be a reasonably healthy outlet for otherwise potentially self-destructive thoughts.
> 
> Also, masturbation is good for your prostate.



until you find the negative effects, but sure even a broken clock is right once a day.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Holsety said:


> if porn creates fantasies that makes relationships difficult for you
> 
> 
> 
> its you, not the porn



it takes a human brain to process the porn yes, but exposure to the porn is like pouring gasoline on a fire.


----------



## Aden (Jun 1, 2010)

Just like the abusive husband is alcohol's fault, eh OP? Hint: blame the person, not the catalyst.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 1, 2010)

As pretty much everyone else is saying; porn isn't bad, people are. It just seems like a convenient scapegoat for poor self control if it's affecting a person's relationships.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 1, 2010)

I am awfully reminded of this:

[yt]L8y_XELbssc[/yt]


----------



## Willow (Jun 1, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Most of those statistics are either bullshit, or not relevant at all to the majority of internet pornography. Pornography can be a reasonably healthy outlet for otherwise potentially self-destructive thoughts.
> 
> Also, masturbation is good for your prostate.


I believe it's a statistic on addicts

And masturbation is healthy for both parties


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I believe it's a statistic on addicts
> 
> And masturbation is healthy for both parties



That one is definetly bad with an overdose though, sure its good for the prostate... but

Frequent masturbation and ejaculation (more than 4 times a week) stimulate acetylcholine/parasympathetic nervous functions excessively, resulting in the over production of sex hormones and neurotransmitters such as acetylcholine, dopamine and serotonin. Abundant and unusually amount of these hormones and neurotransmitters can cause the brain and adrenal glands to perform excessive dopamine-norepinephrine-epinephrine conversion and turn the brain and body functions to be extremely sympathetic. In other words, there is a big change of body chemistry when one excessively pratices masturbation. 

 <www.herbolove.com>

 Like other behaviors, when over practiced or addicted it can lead to both psychological and physiological imbalances. 

The side effects of such changes to the body include: 
 Fatigue. Feeling tired all the time 
 Lower back pain 
 Stress / Anxiety 
 Thinning hair / Hair Loss 
 Soft / Weak Erection 
 Premature Ejaculation 
 Eye floaters or fuzzy vision 
 Groin / Testicular Pain 
 Pain or cramp in the pelvic cavity or/and tail bone


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I believe it's a statistic on addicts
> 
> And masturbation is healthy for both parties



Pretty sure it is. I guess this should be a warning against porn addiction, not porn then? 

Yeah, I know, but 80% of posters here are males anyway.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> blah blah



So how does excessive masturbation or porn addiction mean that porn in general is bad for everyone?


----------



## Willow (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> That one is definetly bad with an overdose though, sure its good for the prostate... but
> 
> Frequent masturbation and ejaculation (more than 4 times a week) stimulate acetylcholine/parasympathetic nervous functions excessively, resulting in the over production of sex hormones and neurotransmitters such as acetylcholine, dopamine and serotonin. Abundant and unusually amount of these hormones and neurotransmitters can cause the brain and adrenal glands to perform excessive dopamine-norepinephrine-epinephrine conversion and turn the brain and body functions to be extremely sympathetic. In other words, there is a big change of body chemistry when one excessively pratices masturbation.
> 
> ...


Some of these only apply to guys..just sayin'


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Well I'm not any of you, there are obviously exceptions and such. I'm just speaking in a general sense. theres more to life than sex and porn obviously.

.. just feel like kicking against the rock here I guess XD I suppose I dont want porn to have no enemies when its a root of harm to many.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Well I'm not any of you, there are obviously exceptions and such. I'm just speaking in a general sense. *theres more to life than sex and porn obviously.*



Well, duh? Only addicts have trouble with that part.


----------



## Willow (Jun 1, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Yeah, I know, but 80% of posters here are males anyway.


I got that part


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

but everyone is a potential addict, I am here to support them in such a fight so rationalization does not occur.

I suppose that is the aim of my thread


----------



## Thatch (Jun 1, 2010)

I think OP is a little too interested in the topic of masturbation.

Makes one wonder.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 1, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Yeah, I know, but 80% of posters here are males anyway.



80% of the posters are male.

...

80% of the time.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

What in the hell.

Porn controlling your life.  Seriously.

I know we have fucking lifestylers and shit but come on.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 1, 2010)

The thought of porn controlling the lives of others is controlling your life.

Quick, someone say 'irony' in a high-pitched and gay voice.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I think OP is a little too interested in the topic of masturbation.
> 
> Makes one wonder.



I did it in highschool, so yes I have experience and thank goodness I got out of it.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

The fuck is bad about choking the chicken once in a while?  I don't get it.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> What in the hell.
> 
> Porn controlling your life.  Seriously.
> 
> I know we have fucking lifestylers and shit but come on.



Anything is possible.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jun 1, 2010)

Last time I checked, getting off regularly can improve your mental health. I don't know anyone who gets depressed after having an orgasm, do you? [unless they're premie's]


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Anything is possible.



But this just takes the fucking cake.

inb4 szopaw comments


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> *...Long string of side effects from <www.herbolove.com>...*



Yeah, but anything is bad if you overdo it. I'm not gunna make a topic about the dangers of running, just because if you run too often you could overdo it and die of exhaustion. Some things are just common sense. >.>


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 1, 2010)

Some people can't control themselves because they got nothing better to do. Damn free riders.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> But this just takes the fucking cake.


 And rapes it.



> inb4 szopaw comments



Induring szopaw reference.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> That one is definetly bad with an overdose though, sure its good for the prostate... but
> 
> Frequent masturbation and ejaculation (more than 4 times a week) stimulate acetylcholine/parasympathetic nervous functions excessively, resulting in the over production of sex hormones and neurotransmitters such as acetylcholine, dopamine and serotonin. Abundant and unusually amount of these hormones and neurotransmitters can cause the brain and adrenal glands to perform excessive dopamine-norepinephrine-epinephrine conversion and turn the brain and body functions to be extremely sympathetic. In other words, there is a big change of body chemistry when one excessively pratices masturbation.
> 
> ...





> Like other behaviors, when over practiced or addicted it can lead to both psychological and physiological imbalances.





> when over practiced or addicted it can lead to both psychological and physiological imbalances.





> *when over practiced or addicted*



For fucks sake.  Any addiction or over-practice of something causes bad effects.  Eating, which keeps you alive, can kill you if you eat too much.  You're pulling an all-or-nothing argument and it's clearly visible, bro.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 1, 2010)

This thread reminded me of an anti-porn website I read way back when, and sent to a then-friend who was clearly addicted to porn. Thought I'd pass it along because it's interesting.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 1, 2010)

Syradact said:


> This thread reminded me of an anti-porn website I read way back when, and sent to a then-friend who was clearly addicted to porn. Thought I'd pass it along because it's interesting.



Glancing over it, I'm not seeing any clear sources for a lot of the claims being made.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> For fucks sake.  Any addiction or over-practice of something causes bad effects.  Eating, which keeps you alive, can kill you if you eat too much.  You're pulling an all-or-nothing argument and it's clearly visible, bro.



and there are stories of people dying from from drinking or eating too much. lol,

I guess thatwas my subconsious thought process, just another reminder to be careful. dont become addicts, and if you do I'm here to support you.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm masturbating to this thread. And after that, I'm going to smoke weed, play vidya games, freebase cigarettes, snort some poker chips and steal some pillows from wal-mart! :V


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 1, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> freebase cigarettes



DOES THAT WORK?!?!


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> I'm masturbating to this thread. And after that, I'm going to smoke weed, play vidya games, freebase cigarettes, snort some poker chips and steal some pillows from wal-mart! :V



oh nooos I must start a new thread to save your narry soul  (sarcasm overload D:  ) 

sorry If I came off to serious guys, but seriously I'm just concerned is all, I became a furry to extend my social circle and meet new people, I'm just trying my best to be a friend.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 1, 2010)

What's so bad about unrealistic fantasies? I have them all the time, but they aren't sexual.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> oh nooos I must start a new thread to save your narry soul  (sarcasm overload D



I like this post better with the emote. It's deliciously ironic.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jun 1, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> DOES THAT WORK?!?!



ALL THE TIME, EVERY TIME, CAPTAIN CRUNCH!!! *headbutts*


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Aden said:


> Just like the abusive husband is alcohol's fault, eh OP? Hint: blame the person, not the catalyst.



blame both, it takes heat and something flammable to make a fire. and too much flammable to make it go haywire.

but like someone earlier said the main objective is self control and discipline, not solely evasion of the tools.


----------



## Centradragon (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure everyone on Earth would be blind by now if masturbation truly was bad for you.  :0  There are plenty of things blown out of proportionâ€”drinking alcohol and pregnancy (absolutely harmless in moderation, otherwise everyone in Europe would have FAS), smoking (can cause cancer, but in low doses won't do much), eating and jumping into the water for a swim, etc.

Addiction isn't cool, but I'm sure most people here aren't addicted to pornography (maybe they're just passionate about their porn? Like expensive wine or something, haha).  :-D


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jun 1, 2010)

This thread<3


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, not trying to be mean or down your post, OP, but a lot of people figure it's just common sense. Addiction = bad. 

Trying to make porn out to be bad, however, would not get a lot of support here. I totally get where you're coming from, but I think you approached it the wrong way.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> and there are stories of people dying from from drinking or eating too much. lol,
> 
> I guess thatwas my subconsious thought process, just another reminder to be careful. dont become addicts, and if you do I'm here to support you.



If some poor sap is going to get addicted to watching some malformed sex organ penetrate a bad case of blue waffle, that's their problem.  Hopefully the only children they have is their knuckle babies, because we really don't need any more degenerate fucks on the planet.  We have enough, methinks.

It's the morons addicted, not what they're addicted to.  A person needs to smoke before he gets addicted to crack.

They want to be rehabilitated?  Fine.  If not, they can keep beating their meat.  Other than the people living with such rejects, the fucks "addicted" to it are only hurting themselves.  As for those living with people like that, change that, you queens.

"Wah, my hubby is addicted to drooping, jizz-slathered cunts"

Divorce them and get your children away from the retard, god damn.

I have no sympathy.  You have to be some kinda low to get addicted to such fake trash.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Yeah, not trying to be mean or down your post, OP, but a lot of people figure it's just common sense. Addiction = bad.
> 
> Trying to make porn out to be bad, however, would not get a lot of support here. I totally get where you're coming from, but I think you approached it the wrong way.



thanks i appreciate it

it is, but we all know people sometimes stomp common sense flat, we all can use a reminder from time to time to be careful, myeslf included.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> thanks i appreciate it
> 
> it is, but we all know people sometimes stomp common sense flat, we all can use a reminder from time to time to be careful, myeslf included.



If they disregard common sense, they deserve what's coming to them.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Thats true, but everyone makes mistakes and will need a hand. The reason The other porn post got me riled up is because i dont want some sap to get addicted then rationalize it away because he read only positive and harmless comments, and thereby remain there. perfectly good people wind up in a bad spot from time to time


----------



## Thatch (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I did it in highschool, so yes I have experience and thank goodness I got out of it.



Yes, yes, very good that you ceased this satanic ritual, It would consume you and ruin your life. It's worse than heroin :V



Ratte said:


> For fucks sake.  Any addiction or over-practice of something causes bad effects.  Eating, which keeps you alive, can kill you if you eat too much.  You're pulling an all-or-nothing argument and it's clearly visible, bro.



Water is a dangerous toxin. It can kill you if injected into the bloodstream. And an eaqually dangerous poison, if overdosed.

Conclusion - OP should grow up and stop believing in bullshit.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't know if I should laugh or lock this or both.

I'm not going to take my time to explain what I hope other FAF'ers have already explained about how something isn't automatically bad because some people get addicted.

Some people have self control. If you don't and it got you in trouble oh well. Contemplating thread lock.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Its a good discussion to have from time to time, not everyone thinks alike thats why we talk about stuff in social groups such as these, you can lock it if you want I dont mind.

my position though is there are dangers, its up to you to decide the level, how to deal with it, and make your own opinions, just be careful and use common sense. I've spoken my piece.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Thats true, but everyone makes mistakes and will need a hand. The reason The other porn post got me riled up is because i dont want some sap to get addicted then rationalize it away because he read only positive and harmless comments, and thereby remain there. perfectly good people wind up in a bad spot from time to time



There's a difference between honest mistakes and "I WONDER IF I CAN FLY IF I JUMP OFF THE FUCKING EMPIRE STATE BUILDING."  Sad fact, but fact nonetheless.



szopaw said:


> Water is a dangerous toxin. It can kill you if injected into the bloodstream. And an equally dangerous poison, if overdosed.
> 
> Conclusion - OP should grow up and stop believing in bullshit.



Precisely.



Trpdwarf said:


> I don't know if I should laugh or lock this or both.
> 
> I'm not going to take my time to explain what I hope other FAF'ers have already explained about how something isn't automatically bad because some people get addicted.
> 
> Some people have self control. If you don't and it got you in trouble oh well. Contemplating thread lock.



Quit being a buzzkill.


----------



## Willow (Jun 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't know if I should laugh or lock this or both.


You should let it slowly deteriorate on its own 

And everyone be shocked because I actually have the capability of self pleasure *tear*

I hate my urges, but I give in occasionally


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Its a good discussion to have from time to time, not everyone thinks alike thats why we talk about stuff in social groups such as these, you can lock it if you want I dont mind.



I really don't think any good can come from leaving this up. It's more of a rant it seems....but it reminds me of back when I went through old archives dealing with testimony of Alcoholic's Anonymous...you know that Christian based self help program? You get people who do a turn around and then run around trying to convince people to not drink period because they might end up like the speaker who got over his addiction.

I don't care if it's porn, WoW, Alchohol, or Anime...Addition is bad. You can't blame what people get addicted to for the person's failure at self control.



Ratte said:


> Quit being a buzzkill.


This sums this thread up perfectly:


BluDitto said:


> This is just dumb.



But I'll leave it alone just for you Ratte.


----------



## BluDitto (Jun 1, 2010)

This is just dumb.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I dont intend to make enemies although I expect to be getting a lot of furs wishing we had that "bs this" button.
> 
> anyway as a friend this is my warning, stay away from porn or atleast get out of it, it controls you and your desires, and gives unrealistic fantasies. which I know is wierd to argue in a furry forum but I do know that everyone behind these little avatars is a person who has quite a significant life to go through ahead of them. Dont let porn control your life. one day you may have families you may not, but either way beware the danger lurking behind the porn industry.
> 
> ...


It is a fantasy but there is nothing wrong with that as long as you don't let it control you .


----------



## Melo (Jun 1, 2010)

If there was an industry for Ratchet porn, my life would be over.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And everyone be shocked because I actually have the capability of self pleasure *tear*
> 
> I hate my urges, but I give in occasionally



Oh my, you sinful little bastard :V


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't care if it's porn, WoW, Alchohol, or Anime...Addition is bad. You can't blame what people get addicted to for the person's failure at self control.



well said! 

 Dont let porn control your life, or dont let an addiction control your life was in my opening statement. I admit I couldve written it better before posting. I'm concerned because obviously people being addicted isnt a small number, I dont want anyone I consider a friend to stay stuck in an addiction because no one disapproved of addictions or the sources. It doesnt affect everyone but its no secret that exposure to possible addictions leads a large number to such addictions.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> But I'll leave it alone just for you Ratte.



I know it's stupid, but it's entertaining.  I'll clean up the mess later.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't care if it's porn, WoW, Alchohol, or Anime...Addition is bad. You can't blame what people get addicted to for the person's failure at self control.



Actually, yes, you can. Drugs or alcohol are foreign substances that change the chemistry of your body, you can handwave those as "not just lack of self control". But nonmaterial things... Yeah, it's just you.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you, OP. This thread saved my life.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Thank you, OP. This thread saved my life.



I sense sarcasm, but I appreciate it anyway since normally you mock me lol


----------



## Melo (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I did it in highschool, so yes I have experience and thank goodness I got out of it.



Sorry, man, but I feel sorry for anyone stuck with you in bed.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I sense sarcasm, but I appreciate it anyway since normally you mock me lol


That was me mocking you.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That was me mocking you.



Indeed, i love ya too


----------



## Atrak (Jun 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't care if it's porn, WoW, Alchohol, or Anime...*Addition is bad.* You can't blame what people get addicted to for the person's failure at self control.



I'm a bad person.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Sorry, man, but I feel sorry for anyone stuck with you in bed.



yes but my relationship will be that much stronger with my mate knowing I have learned enough self control through experince to save the best moments for her instead of being alone with myself.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 1, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Actually, yes, you can. Drugs or alcohol are foreign substances that change the chemistry of your body, you can handwave those as "not just lack of self control". But nonmaterial things... Yeah, it's just you.



And yet some people can casually drink, smoke pot, consume tobacco  smoke...etc...etc...and not get addicted. I have a friend who began to  go down that route where he was getting addicted to alcohol. But he  recognized even as his body craved it that this was a problem. He was  able to use self control and knowledge of how the problem starts by  analyzing his own habits...and steered himself clear of being a full  blown addict to alcohol.

Having the stuff in you is not a excuse for lack of control. If you make  yourself aware early on that this is becoming a problem it is something  that is much easier to correct. With things like Pot, it's not as bad  as so many organizations make it out to be. It's just that when people  have to have it all the time, it becomes a problem. Pot is like  alcohol. Best in small doses(that said I've never done pot and never  will).

As for tobacco, what makes Tobacco so damn addicting is that extra  chemicals in it. Some people choose to smoke tobacco the way it was  intended originally and as such without the influx of added chemicals  they don't get addicted. A lot of it is being smart. Now some other  drugs, there is that level of you should simply say NO. The effects on  the brain start to steer towards being addict and either you say no when you have  control, or you don't and fight a battle getting back to normalcy.



gdzeek said:


> well said!
> 
> Dont let porn control your life, or dont let an addiction control your  life was in my opening statement. I admit I couldve written it better  before posting. I'm concerned because obviously people being addicted  isnt a small number, I dont want anyone I consider a friend to stay  stuck in an addiction because no one disapproved of addictions or the  sources. It doesnt affect everyone but its no secret that exposure to  possible addictions leads a large number to such addictions.



The way you had it insinuates that people should drop porn completely. That's rather ignorant. Porn is one of those things that can be healthier outlets so that people don't act upon those urges and commit certain crimes. That said while I don't look at the stuff I do realize some couples will strengthen their bonds by viewing porn together. When porn becomes an issue in a family I tend to feel that there are other things going on that have less to do with the porn itself and more to do with the individual or the couple.

Martial problems, not being on the same level sex drive, dysfunctional relationships, etc, etc can lead to people turning to porn. Sometimes when people live in environments where their sexuality is illegal or taboo (such as homosexuality) it can lead to porn being a problem becauase a person marries but isn't really sexually attracted to the partner. They just get into a relationship to follow a social standard. I've seen this happen before...I knew someone who got married and had kids but was not very affectionate, and what it came down to is the person is gay but got married to a woman to try to prove normalcy and not face family rejection. It can too easily be way more complicated that it appears on the surface.

You also have to remember a lot of these anti-porn stats often have heavy bias. Especially Christian funded ones where the results are intentionally skewered or the people involved paid off to reflect what the people funding it want to see. I don't exactly trust feminists for a unbiased study.

EDIT: Prostitute rings have been problems for centuries I'll have you know. They've existed well beyond the internet and have been a source of conflicted family life for a long time.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm a bad person.



Smack yourself in the head with a plank, Holy Grail monk style.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> yes but my relationship will be that much stronger with my mate knowing I have learned enough self control through experince to save the best moments for her instead of being alone with myself.



actually this makes me wonder, to the females out there ( if there are enough straight and bi ones) would you prefer a mate who doesnt waste his time on porn and fapping, but instead spends that time with you? and has that strong kind of self discipline to concentrate on being a good mate?


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 1, 2010)

I like being addicted to different things all the time, quitting one thing, contemplating suicide, not doing it, and then finding something else to fill the void. Sometimes I breathe air, and it feels good, and then I stop, and it hurts, so I do it again, and it feels good again. This one time at band camp I took such a deep breath that I held a note for an entire class and I didn't even pass out. Actually, I figured out how to simultaneously breathe in through my nose and blow out through my mouth. It was kind of hard at first, and I choked on myself a few times, but practice makes perfect. I can stop anytime.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I like being addicted to different things all the time, quitting one thing, contemplating suicide, not doing it, and then finding something else to fill the void. Sometimes I breathe air, and it feels good, and then I stop, and it hurts, so I do it again, and it feels good again. This one time at band camp I took such a deep breath that I held a note for an entire class and I didn't even pass out. Actually, I figured out how to simultaneously breathe in through my nose and blow out through my mouth. It was kind of hard at first, and I choked on myself a few times, but practice makes perfect. I can stop anytime.



you never fail to bring amusement to any post do you? lol


----------



## BluDitto (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> actually this makes me wonder, to the females out there ( if there are enough straight and bi ones) would you prefer a mate who doesnt waste his time on porn and fapping, but instead spends that time with you? and has that strong kind of self discipline to concentrate on being a good mate?



That's the kind of attitude that _makes_ porn a problem. If you don't replace your mate with it--and if you do, that's a strong sign you're addicted--it doesn't matter. It's not a choice between him/her and porn for many.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm still wondering just what sort of traumatic life-altering event prompted this anti-porn rant, one apparently so dire that all depictions of sexuality are painted as inherently evil.



szopaw said:


> Actually, yes, you can. Drugs or alcohol are foreign substances that change the chemistry of your body, you can handwave those as "not just lack of self control". But nonmaterial things... Yeah, it's just you.



Anyone hooked on drugs or booze is still guilty of failure to control themselves if they knew going in that harmful addictions are likely, and still made the choice to go in.  You can blame substances for all the harmful effects that come from their abuse, and science will back you up every step of the way, but you can't blame them for that initial choice.

...Ninja'd by Trp.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> I'm still wondering just what sort of traumatic life-altering event prompted this anti-porn rant, one apparently so dire that all depictions of sexuality are painted as inherently evil.



hopefully the idea of preventing such traumatic events, I'm not an enemy of sex, far from it. But far too often porn.. or atleast porn addicted can have there sexual life effected in a negative way. I read posts on other forums and such about women who have sexual relations with guys whos expectations are skewed from overdoing pornography and such. I hope everyone has a good sexual experience.

I just think porn and masturbation takes away from where it really matters. I'm just making a warning of such, and other possibilities that can result.



BluDitto said:


> That's the kind of attitude that _makes_ porn a problem. If you don't replace your mate with it--and if you do, that's a strong sign you're addicted--it doesn't matter. It's not a choice between him/her and porn for many.



that attitude is also the one that prevents divorces, attention should go to the mate, not the dick! I'm tired of seeing man figures with their heart on there dick.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> actually this makes me wonder, to the females out there ( if there are enough straight and bi ones) would you prefer a mate who doesnt waste his time on porn and fapping, but instead spends that time with you? and has that strong kind of self discipline to concentrate on being a good mate?



my mate faps to porn of me....does that count?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> And yet some people can casually drink, smoke pot, consume tobacco  smoke...etc...etc...and not get addicted.



Hence why I said that it can be "handwaved". It's not an explanation, I'm aware of it. But still more of an excuse than an addiction to porn on video games has.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> my mate faps to porn of me....does that count?



lol, I suppose thats up to you as the mate.


----------



## BluDitto (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> that attitude is also the one that prevents divorces, attention should go to the mate, not the dick! I'm tired of seeing man figures with their heart on there dick.



What if your mate isn't in the mood, or is tired or absent? How does that take attention away from them and damage the relationship? No one's saying to tell your frisky boyfriend/girlfriend to fuck off while you watch porn.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

BluDitto said:


> What if your mate isn't in the mood, or is tired or absent? How does that take attention away from them and damage the relationship? No one's saying to tell your frisky boyfriend/girlfriend to fuck off while you watch porn.



thats a good question to take to your mate, find out their view instead of deciding for them. maybe they dont like you masturbating and hurts their feelings, your not them, dont tell them what they think.

and before shooting at me, take a crack at why divorces are so high, I'm not an enemy of anyone here. I just want people to see that damage *can* result, and if it *can* in your own situation, be aware of it.


----------



## BluDitto (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> thats a good question to take to your mate, find out their view instead of deciding for them. maybe they dont like you masturbating and hurts their feelings, your not them, dont tell them what they think.



If someone's feelings are hurt by their mate masturbating when sex isn't available, there might be something seriously wrong with them that _they_ need to come to terms with. Something to consider.



gdzeek said:


> and before shooting at me



I'm not.



gdzeek said:


> take a crack at why divorces are so high, I'm not an enemy of anyone here. I just want people to see that damage *can* result, and if it *can* in your own situation, be aware of it.



Marrying too early to someone you're incompatible with in the long run, marrying too early to someone you were just infatuated with or hot for, infidelity not tied to watching porn, outside interference, lack of commitment or fickleness, immaturity, addictions to things which are not porn, hooking up with a crackpot, finding too many major differences as people, etc. In fact, I have never witnessed a divorce in which porn was a factor, and there were three in my family this year.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> take a crack at why divorces are so high,



Because people "OH SO LOVE" eachother, get hitched, then after some time notice they get bored and/or irritated with eachother, when they have to actually face life together, instead of just dating and then getting back to their respective lives when it's convinient, like they used to.

Damn, ninja'd. But I got the new page :V


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> and before shooting at me, take a crack at why divorces are so high, I'm not an enemy of anyone here. I just want people to see that damage *can* result, and if it *can* in your own situation, be aware of it.



Damage can result from going on a walk, drinking water, and driving.  It's not restricted to JUST wanking when you should be more concerned with your domestic size queen.  It's universal, dude.

Logical fallacy get.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

but it is a problem, I'm not saying avoiding porn is an end all solution, but it is a major factor in the majority. Divorce lawyers talk about it all the time. 

sorry ditto that comment was a little out of line, I apologize, I am curious though are you really a herm? because I always forget to factor that in when talking about sexual topics.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Divorce lawyers talk about it all the time.



Divorce lawyers get money from finding reasons for people to divorce. Mostly when someone wants divorce but lacks a proper reason beforehand. They're not exactly an unbiased source.


----------



## BluDitto (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> but it is a problem, I'm not saying avoiding porn is an end all solution, *but it is a* *major factor in the majority*. *Divorce lawyers talk about it all the time. *



Your reliable source for this is ____.

Also considering



szopaw said:


> Divorce lawyers get money from finding reasons for  people to divorce. Mostly when someone wants divorce but lacks a proper  reason beforehand. They're not exactly an unbiased source.



^



gdzeek said:


> sorry ditto that comment was a little out of line,  I apologize, I am curious though are you really a herm? because I  always forget to factor that in when talking about sexual  topics.



Don't mention it.

And no, it's a joke involving Dittos.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> but it is a problem, I'm not saying avoiding porn is an end all solution, but it is a major factor in the majority. Divorce lawyers talk about it all the time.



Source plox, or I call bullshit.

Something NOT from a divorce lawyer, despite their lulziness.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

BluDitto said:


> Your reliable source for this is ____.
> 
> Also considering
> 
> ...



lol, that is funny

I'm referring to actual lawyers, I'm a furry but I associate with all kinds of people.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> lol, that is funny
> 
> I'm referring to actual lawyers, I'm a furry but I associate with all kinds of people.



So normal furries only associate themselves with furries?

What.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> So normal furries only associate themselves with furries?
> 
> What.



I think this discussion might as well end here. His logic is infailable.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> So normal furries only associate themselves with furries?
> 
> Good one.



lol, no just commenting on the stereotype, I can be sarcastic too.

I googled the divorce question and I'll admit you guys are right from printed evidence, I still believe it is a factor, but not the biggest.



szopaw said:


> I think this discussion might as well end here. His logic is infailable.



if this post shows anything I am definitely fallible


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh God dammit, gdzeek. You're so misguided that it's actually making me sad.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I googled the divorce question and I'll admit you guys are right from printed evidence, I still believe it is a factor, but not the biggest.



It can be a factor, but you claimed it was the biggest as you've mentioned earlier.


----------



## Willow (Jun 1, 2010)

So what's been going on in here?


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So what's been going on in here?



Misguided attempts at logic, questionable claims, and fallacies, my friend.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So what's been going on in here?



I made Jashwa sad apparantly, poor Jashwa, feeling sorry for misguided souls like I me who cares about other misguided souls....    tragic


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 1, 2010)

is this honest to god? like, seriously? porn hurts people? that's the biggest crock of shit i've ever heard.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Misguided attempts at logic, questionable claims, and fallacies, my friend.





HarleyRoadkill said:


> is this honest to god? like, seriously? porn hurts people? that's the biggest crock of shit i've ever heard.



wheres that thread about the fandom attracting nutjobs and why they come... oh there we are


we all complain about people who are supposedly nutcases for being attracted to sexual fetishes and furry porn, then argue that such are not harmed by porn whatsovever.

too bad logic differs from person to person


----------



## BluDitto (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> wheres that thread about the fandom attracting nutjobs and why they come... oh there we are



So when your logic fails to hit home, you instead turn to trying to invalidate the people who question it? Well played.


----------



## Willow (Jun 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Misguided attempts at logic, questionable claims, and fallacies, my friend.


soo...I didn't really miss anything?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 1, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> is this honest to god? like, seriously? porn hurts people? that's the biggest crock of shit i've ever heard.


I have a story dealing with this and the topic. 

So a club at my school holds movie nights every weekend in our biggest auditorium, tickets being available for 1 dollar. Every semester, there is a weekend where the movie playing will be "TBA". TBA being a porn movie that they can't just straight out advertise as a porn movie. I don't know why they do it, but they do. So, every semester, misguided fools like our OP here will hang signs up ALL AROUND CAMPUS and talk about how porn ruins marriages and how this woman got abused by her husband because she tried to get him to stop looking at porn and he wouldn't and they eventually got divorced. They also talk about how PORN IS EVIL and that pornography ruins lives. It's just so fucking pathetic.  They don't put any of the blame on the people that do the horrible things that these anecdotes attribute to porn. 

It's like blaming soccer games for the riots that happen afterwards and calling soccer evil because of it. Instead of physical damage, however, there's only mental and emotional.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 1, 2010)

they come because of the pron


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> they come because of the pron



and that made them nutcases? that sounds like harm done.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> but it is a problem, I'm not saying avoiding porn is an end all solution, but it is a major factor in the majority. Divorce lawyers talk about it all the time.



We're still waiting on the supporting evidence.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> and that made them nutcases? that sounds like harm done.



that is perfectly sound logic... aside from the part about them being nutcases to begin with


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> wheres that thread about the fandom attracting nutjobs and why they come... oh there we are
> 
> we all complain about people who are supposedly nutcases for being attracted to sexual fetishes and furry porn, then argue that such are not harmed by porn whatsovever.
> 
> too bad logic differs from person to person



haha, okay. i'm a nutjob because i'm not ranting about how porn is destroying lives and OH-SO-EVIL!!!
i've never said anything about the fandom having nutcases. it's a fandom, and like any group has people who are sexually attracted to a circle idea. there's nothing harmful about porn. i'd like to see logic on how it is.
too bad logic is spared on some minds.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> wheres that thread about the fandom attracting nutjobs and why they come... oh there we are
> 
> 
> we all complain about people who are supposedly nutcases for being attracted to sexual fetishes and furry porn, then argue that such are not harmed by porn whatsovever.
> ...


Really? REALLY? 

You're not understanding how fetishes work. People have horrible fucked up fetishes FIRST and then they CREATE porn of them.  The individual's brain is the problem, not the porn they create. The only problem that the porn creates is that it makes us look bad. That's not even a fucking issue. No one is being hurt by it. When you consider the more fucked up things like zoophilia, pedophilia, and rape fetishes, the porn may even _help_ because it lets those people get their urges off without actually committing those crimes. I say it may help because I haven't seen conclusive evidence either way.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I have a story dealing with this and the topic.
> 
> So a club at my school holds movie nights every weekend in our biggest auditorium, tickets being available for 1 dollar. Every semester, there is a weekend where the movie playing will be "TBA". TBA being a porn movie that they can't just straight out advertise as a porn movie. I don't know why they do it, but they do. So, every semester, misguided fools like our OP here will hang signs up ALL AROUND CAMPUS and talk about how porn ruins marriages and how this woman got abused by her husband because she tried to get him to stop looking at porn and he wouldn't and they eventually got divorced. They also talk about how PORN IS EVIL and that pornography ruins lives. It's just so fucking pathetic.  They don't put any of the blame on the people that do the horrible things that these anecdotes attribute to porn.
> 
> It's like blaming soccer games for the riots that happen afterwards and calling soccer evil because of it. Instead of physical damage, however, there's only mental and emotional.



you need to read more of my posts, it is part of the persons fault for bad self discipline. but such poeple tend to fan the flame of there addictions with it. 

I'm not an enemy to nudity, I'm an enemy to potential addictions that lead to potential problems later in life.

porn alone is not to blame, its like a fire it requires heat and flammable material.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> wheres that thread about the fandom attracting nutjobs and why they come... oh there we are
> 
> 
> we all complain about people who are supposedly nutcases for being attracted to sexual fetishes and furry porn, then argue that such are not harmed by porn whatsovever.
> ...



What the fuck does that have to do with this?  Nothing.

People complain about weird fetishes and shit because they're weird fetishes.  Nobody is hurt, damaged, or any other utilitarian term unless the person decides to be.  Nobody is harmed.  Even if they find it hot and beat off to it for the rest of their lives, that's on them.  They're not getting hurt, they're getting off.

The fetish is there before the fappage is.  You know that as well as I.

Too bad your logic is a one-trick pony with a bad case of assburgers.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> you need to read more of my posts, it is part of the persons fault for bad self discipline. but such poeple tend to fan the flame of there addictions with it.
> 
> I'm not an enemy to nudity, I'm an enemy to potential addictions that lead to potential problems later in life.
> 
> porn alone is not to blame, its like a fire it requires heat and flammable material.


You're not understanding that these people have the problems before hand and just use porn. You're wrongly believing that the porn gives them these problems.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> you need to read more of my posts, it is part of the persons fault for bad self discipline. but such poeple tend to fan the flame of there addictions with it.
> 
> I'm not an enemy to nudity, I'm an enemy to potential addictions that lead to potential problems later in life.
> 
> porn alone is not to blame, its like a fire it requires heat and flammable material.



i sure am glad you ignored my post.


----------



## Browder (Jun 1, 2010)

Well I'll give OP a goldstar for trying his damnedest to be polite at least...


----------



## Zontar (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I dont intend to make enemies although I expect to be getting a lot of furs wishing we had that "bs this" button.
> 
> anyway as a friend this is my warning, stay away from porn or atleast get out of it, it controls you and your desires, and gives unrealistic fantasies. which I know is wierd to argue in a furry forum but I do know that everyone behind these little avatars is a person who has quite a significant life to go through ahead of them. Dont let porn control your life. one day you may have families you may not, but either way beware the danger lurking behind the porn industry.
> 
> ...



Are you a Christian?


----------



## Willow (Jun 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Well I'll give OP a goldstar for trying his damnedest to be polite at least...


So he wins half an internet?


----------



## Browder (Jun 1, 2010)

Zontar said:


> Are you a Christian?



Hey. You. That's irrelevant. Don't make this thread even worse by trying to bring religion into it. >:[



WillowWulf said:


> So he wins half an internet?


Lol, no. He wins my respect although I respectfully but violently disagree.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 1, 2010)

Zontar said:


> Are you a Christian?



His lone source certainly seems to be, and very conservative-leaning at that.


----------



## Zontar (Jun 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Hey. You. That's irrelevant. Don't make this thread even worse by trying to bring religion into it. >:[



It's usually the root cause of poorly informed stiff-assedness.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> haha, okay. i'm a nutjob because i'm not ranting about how porn is destroying lives and OH-SO-EVIL!!!
> i've never said anything about the fandom having nutcases. it's a fandom, and like any group has people who are sexually attracted to a circle idea. there's nothing harmful about porn. i'd like to see logic on how it is.
> too bad logic is spared on some minds.



no your I'm talking about how many people here will say its logical to blame a person for being a nutcase because of fetishes which is linked to porn and then turn around and say porn is not harmful. in politics its callled flip flopping



ArielMT said:


> We're still waiting on the supporting evidence.



I lost that argument, which was a sub topic from my OP, If nothing else I can atleast admit when I'm wrong.



Ratte said:


> What the fuck does that have to do with this?  Nothing.
> 
> People complain about weird fetishes and shit because they're weird fetishes.  Nobody is hurt, damaged, or any other utilitarian term unless the person decides to be.  Nobody is harmed.  Even if they find it hot and beat off to it for the rest of their lives, that's on them.  They're not getting hurt, they're getting off.
> 
> Too bad your logic is a one-trick pony with a bad case of assburgers.



I'm not talking everybody, there are people negatively affected by porn, viewing porn, not having th willpower to just leave it alone who with or without religious influence warn other not to follow in their footsteps, that should be common knowledge. there are people negatively affected by it. I am merely saying dont fall into that trap


----------



## Browder (Jun 1, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> His lone source certainly seems to be, and very conservative-leaning at that.





Zontar said:


> It's usually the root cause of poorly informed stiff-assedness.



Irrelevant. He's admitted the source was balls. Lets not call into question his character. Dude is polite. He's not calling us terrorists or anything. He's even backing down.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> no your I'm talking about how many people here will say its logical to blame a person for being a nutcase because of fetishes which is linked to porn and then turn around and say porn is not harmful. in politics its callled flip flopping


FFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

The fetishes can be harmful because it could cause them to do bad things to dogs/children/people. The porn isn't harmful because it's just drawings.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I'm not talking everybody, there are people negatively affected by porn, viewing porn, not having th willpower to just leave it alone who with or without religious influence warn other not to follow in their footsteps, that should be common knowledge. there are people negatively affected by it. I am merely saying dont fall into that trap



Affected negatively if they're, like, nine.

If they don't have the willpower TO LOOK IN A DIFFERENT FUCKING DIRECTION, it's their fault.  The porn can't make you do anything.  It's an object.

I can not like guns, but if there was one on the table without anyone by it, it's not going to shoot me.  That requires human interaction.  I can be negatively affected by seeing an object I don't like, but after I leave or whatever, I'm fine.  Why?  Because it's a fucking object.  It didn't actually do anything to me other than lie present in my view.


----------



## Zontar (Jun 1, 2010)

Most fetishes are nothing to worry about, unless your fetish is raping and murdering young women.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i sure am glad you ignored my post.



I didnt ignore you, I cant possibly reply to everyone against me, immediately, I try.

I knew I wouldnt have a lot of support and flaws would be found, but can anyone atleast admit there is some danger, there is some, and it *can* cause some harm. 

I've seen harm done and I'm sure you guys all have too, but it just gets tucked away as only affecting those very very few who are simple inept, illwillpowered or wierd that no one cares about.

I guess only I care. anyway I got to go the algebra. Until next time my friends. I'll pick a less controversial topic next time.  but seriously there is danger there or atleast associated with it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I'm sure you guys all have too


I have never seen porn hurt someone.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I knew I wouldnt have a lot of support and flaws would be found, but can anyone atleast admit there is some danger, there is some, and it *can* cause some harm.



You can drown in three inches of water.  Three inches of water can cause damage, too, so I'll just avoid bathing or hydrating myself.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You can drown in three inches of water.  Three inches of water can cause damage, too, so I'll just avoid bathing or hydrating myself.


Oh God you _are _turning into Harley. :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jun 1, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with porn...I mean would you rather I jack off to my neighbor's kid?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> There's nothing wrong with porn...I mean would you rather I jack off to my neighbor's dog?


Fix'd for accuracy on scotty's behalf.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Oh God you _are _turning into Harley. :V



I am okay with this.

BUT AT LEAST I WON'T GET HURT BY BIG, BAD DIHYDROGEN MONOXIDE ;w;

wait

most of my system is water

I'M KILLING MYSELF WHAT DO


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I am okay with this.
> 
> BUT AT LEAST I WON'T GET HURT BY BIG, BAD DIHYDROGEN MONOXIDE ;w;
> 
> ...


A BARREL ROLL


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I have never seen porn hurt someone.



well I'm your first then, fighting has made me to look like a stupid conservative narrowminded illogical bufoon. when All I wanted was to warn people I consider friends. after helping people who come to me to over come their addictions, men who tell me about how it messed up their marriage, The woman who tell me their partners have illogical sexual fantasies and get angry because they're lusts cant be satisfied. And my personal quest to figure out how I can be the best mate for my future significant other.

But I do appreciate your opinions, obviously I have to think before i post. and thanks for calling me out on the lawyer thing. That is what debating is for afterall, thats how common sense and common place are founded. who knows maybe my opinion can change. And I'm sorry if I sounded like I was trying to push this down your thoughts, that was not my intent. I know how irritating that can be.

see ya guys later. I'm seriously late now      aaaaaaaaaaaghggh


----------



## Browder (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> well I'm your first then, fighting has made me to look like a stupid conservative narrowminded illogical bufoon. when All I wanted was to warn people I consider friends. after helping people who come to me to over come their addictions, men who tell me about how it messed up their marriage, The woman who tell me their partners have illogical sexual fantasies and get angry because they're lusts cant be satisfied. And my personal quest to figure out how I can be the best mate for my future significant other.
> 
> But I do appreciate your opinions, obviously I have to think before i post. and thanks for calling me out on the lawyer thing. That is what debating is for afterall, thats how common sense and common place are founded. who knows maybe my opinion can change. And I'm sorry if I sounded like I was trying to push this down your thoughts, that was not my intent. I know how irritating that can be.
> 
> see ya guys later. I'm seriously late now      aaaaaaaaaaaghggh



Did you tell the couples that came to you to be open and honest about what they found sexually arousing with one another? If not, then you were not doing your job IMO.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> well I'm your first then, fighting has made me to look like a stupid conservative narrowminded illogical bufoon. when All I wanted was to warn people I consider friends. after helping people who come to me to over come their addictions, men who tell me about how it messed up their marriage, The woman who tell me their partners have illogical sexual fantasies and get angry because they're lusts cant be satisfied. And my personal quest to figure out how I can be the best mate for my future significant other.


How has porn hurt you? The drawings/videos themselves, not the being addicted to it or the marriage issues caused by someone being addicted to it, because the addictions can happen with literally anything, including TV, sports, hobbies, etc. 

As for "illogical sexual fantasies", people have those without porn. The getting angry because those fantasies can't happen? Porn has nothing to do with that. Rage issues by the person fantasizing cause that. 

Thinking that looking at porn is making you a bad boyfriend shows that you have some deeper issues.


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 1, 2010)

Pretty sure everything I'm about to say has been said. Personally, I'm not really against porn. The last relationship I was in there was an understanding that he could watch porn if he wanted to, as long as I wasn't around and he didn't tell me. I don't watch porn. It does nothing for me. Call me girly, but I've never been into sex just for sex sake. Which is probably why I'm not into porn. 

I don't think porn creates sexual fantasies. IMO, people seek out certain types of porn because they already HAVE those fantasies. I can see how it could cause stress in a relationship... Guy has a fantasy, girl doesn't want to do it, stress and tension builds, and he possibly cheats on her or leaves her or vice versa. I'm not trying to say that porn is only a guy problem either... I had a chick friend in high school who loved porn.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 2, 2010)

What a shitty thread. OP better be trollin'.


----------



## coward67 (Jun 2, 2010)

people tell me the same about marijuana but i do it anyway.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 2, 2010)

coward67 said:


> people tell me the same about marijuana but i do it anyway.


That's hardkore, brah.


----------



## coward67 (Jun 2, 2010)

its the least harmful drug there is.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Exactly what is considered an illogical sexual fantasy?


----------



## coward67 (Jun 2, 2010)

atleast im not doing dexies (dexamphetamine) which is a very popular drug where i am.


----------



## Bando (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Exactly what is considered an illogical sexual fantasy?



Um. 

When in doubt, say furry Loli.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Exactly what is considered an illogical sexual fantasy?


 Expecting your mate to be a seven dicked, J-cup sparkledog?



coward67 said:


> atleast im not doing dexies (dexamphetamine) which is a very popular drug where i am.



*the sound of something going over your head.*


----------



## Mentova (Jun 2, 2010)

coward67 said:


> its the least harmful drug there is.





coward67 said:


> atleast im not doing dexies (dexamphetamine) which is a very popular drug where i am.


Nobody cares.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Um.
> 
> When in doubt, say furry Loli.


Illogical, immoral, and illegal 



Fiesta_Jack said:


> Expecting your mate to be a seven dicked, J-cup sparkledog?


That makes more sense


----------



## Bando (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Illogical, immoral, and illegal



Exactly.

Although kudos to the sparkledog one, that made me laugh. :3


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 2, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Expecting your mate to be a seven dicked, J-cup sparkledog?



Aaaand there go my dreams shattering.


----------



## Ames (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That makes more sense



Does that mean my dreams of raping a finger vagina tentacle monster will never come true?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooo


----------



## elcoyote (Jun 2, 2010)

Guize, this is important. Stay away from porn. I looked at porn once and at that very moment, my  mom died in a car accident, my girlfriend dumped me, my dad went to prison, and God sent me a text message saying I was going to Hell.


----------



## coward67 (Jun 2, 2010)

here comes furry drama, and just like that, i was gone.
----------------------------
furry drama: the best way to avoid it is to avoid it.


----------



## Bando (Jun 2, 2010)

coward67 said:


> here comes furry drama, and just like that, i was gone.
> ----------------------------
> furry drama: the best way to avoid it is to avoid it.



Wait, what? How is this relevant?


----------



## Conker (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And everyone be shocked because I actually have the capability of self pleasure *tear*
> 
> I hate my urges, but I give in occasionally


Someone is suffering from a massive case of the GOTIS


----------



## Slyck (Jun 2, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Good thing I don't pay for porn... or view CP.  :I



So you use siterips?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 2, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I dont intend to make enemies although I expect to be getting a lot of furs wishing we had that "bs this" button.
> 
> anyway as a friend this is my warning, stay away from porn or atleast get out of it, it controls you and your desires, and gives unrealistic fantasies. which I know is wierd to argue in a furry forum but I do know that everyone behind these little avatars is a person who has quite a significant life to go through ahead of them. Dont let porn control your life. one day you may have families you may not, but either way beware the danger lurking behind the porn industry.
> 
> ...



GTFO. >:[


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 2, 2010)

lol..
OP is my dad..


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 2, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I feel like I'm just pushing a giant rock since tons of furs are here for furry porn in the first place, but I know everyone here is human and I want the best rl relationships for you all.


Aww, that's so sweet. But why is it so important to you that a bunch of strangers on the internet have good relationships IRL or not? It's none of your business really.


----------



## BluDitto (Jun 2, 2010)

Why is this still going? Hit him harder with logic, make a sledgehammer of it if you must.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 3, 2010)

Porn rocks dude, prude party kills can't change that hun, sorry.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 3, 2010)

Out of context FTW.


HarleyRoadkill said:


> god





BluDitto said:


> harder





BluDitto said:


> you must





Jashwa said:


> A BARREL ROLL





Felicia Mertallis said:


> dude





BroadSmak said:


> my dad..





RandyDarkshade said:


> GTFO. >:[


*-----------------------------------------**-----------------------------------------*


Fiesta_Jack said:


> DOES THAT WORK?!?!



No. Plug 'em instead.


----------

